# Anyone Make Spinnerbaits?



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2011)

I am looking for a 3/8 and 1/2 oz Spinnerbaits with big ass Colorado Blades in black / purple or darker colored skirts for night fishing

Anyone have a sideline hobby making these?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2011)

You can get what you need here....

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

regards, Rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2011)

richg99 said:


> You can get what you need here....
> 
> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/
> 
> regards, Rich


\

Thanks - I already have full compliment of supplies to make offshore tuna lures and to pour soft plastics - and I have no time to do that


I need someone to make these for me! (Jim volunteered so I might be set)


WHERE IS THAT DAMNPEOPLES?


----------



## bcritch (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll dig around and see if I can find the website that I used in the past. If I remember correctly you could customize the entire Spinner bait to your likening.

Maybe it was Damnpeoples because I remember ordering some stuff from him but it may have just been some crankbaits.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2011)

These guys have a strong following too....

https://www.heavycover.com/root/index.php


----------



## redbug (Apr 23, 2011)

take a look at these...
they may be what your looking for


https://66.194.231.60/products.php?cat=45


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2011)

redbug said:


> take a look at these...
> they may be what your looking for
> 
> 
> https://66.194.231.60/products.php?cat=45



I would go with them just because of the name of the company! :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2011)

I went a purchased 6 from this company: https://www.dmcustombaits.com/


He was a pleasure to deal with and i asked him to join TB

I told him my name was Popeye in case there are any problems :mrgreen:


----------

